# Gaggia Classic Help



## Pete.v (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi Guys

I'm after some advice on my Gaggia Classic so here goes.

I have a 3 day old Gaggia Classic and when I go to steam milk I get short bursts of steam for about 10-15 seconds then it goes really quite and then another short 10-15 second burst, it takes ages to steam enough milk for just one latte!

I always allow the required heating times for the machine.

Is this normal or should I get a longer more consistent amount of steam?

Thank you,

Pete


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

The light on the steam button goes on and off during steaming but the steam flow stays pretty consistent on mine.

Steve.


----------



## Pete.v (Jan 23, 2013)

Steve_S_T said:


> The light on the steam button goes on and off during steaming but the steam flow stays pretty consistent on mine.
> 
> Steve.


Hi Steve

Thanks for the reply, on a demo machine that ive seen and also on the YouTube videos it seems to flow consistent. Wonder if there is a fault with mine!


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

Certainly sounds like it, might be best to return it sooner rather than later.

Steve.


----------



## Pete.v (Jan 23, 2013)

Steve_S_T said:


> Certainly sounds like it, might be best to return it sooner rather than later.
> 
> Steve.


Think it might be going back tomorrow, glad I got it locally.

Steve, How long would you say your steam flows consistently for?


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

How much milk are you frothing? standard arm? mine will just about do a full jug 600ml in one hit drops a bit towards the end but i normally do 1/3-1/2 for for my morning latte.


----------



## Pete.v (Jan 23, 2013)

HDAV said:


> How much milk are you frothing? standard arm? mine will just about do a full jug 600ml in one hit drops a bit towards the end but i normally do 1/3-1/2 for for my morning latte.


Im doing less than half that amount, just enough for a small latte and its seems to be struggling. I've not tried that amount of milk yet, think it would take all day


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

Pete.v said:


> Steve, How long would you say your steam flows consistently for?


To be honest I've never timed it, but like HDAV I have managed to steam 600ml in one go and, to the best of my recollection, that took a good minute, maybe longer.

Steve.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

Actually scratch my last post, I just timed myself steaming about 200ml of milk and that took just over a minute and a quarter, so that 600ml session must have taken well over two minutes.

Steve.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Forgot to time it this morning ( i was running late or is that latte?) but did notice the boiler ready light went out then a few sec came back on (i continued steaming throughout)

EDIT: PS using the Racilio Silva Steam wand not the Gaggia panerello.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i manage to steam 600 mls no problem, usiing the rancilio wand and a deft hand the gaggia will steam milk no probs (always remember to let it get up to temp after activating the steam function), yours must have a problem, get it changed then get a rancilio wand......


----------

